# do I need a special care label when adding crystals?



## mm11981 (Jan 26, 2006)

I would like to add crystals to some of my t-shirts. Do I need to add an extra care label with special washing instructions because of the crystals? If so is there a cheaper way to do this instead of printing extra tags and paying someone to sew them in. Is there like a hanging tag I can add, that would still look good. It is important it doesn’t look cheap—as I am catering to the high end stores. Any suggestions?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

As far as I understand, all care labels must be physically adhered to the garment...ie a sewn-in label or screenprint, or heatpressed label.

In terms of additional care instructions, there may be a requirement for a "Not for use for under 3s, due to small parts" sort of condition, but I don't know.


Could you look at something similar in a shop and she what warning they have?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As monkeylantern said, the care label tag *must* be permanently fixed, and it *must* be accurate. If the care tag on your t-shirts is inadequate, you have no choice but to replace it at your cost with one that is.

So the real question is, are the current tags adequate?

What extra care requirements to the crystals have? Most blanks include the line "do not iron embellishiment" or "do not iron decoration", etc. - would that be enough to cover it? Or would the "tumble on medium heat" cause a problem for example?

I doubt an adult garment would need a "not suitable for under 3s" warning, but I guess that's something to check first - if it did, you could get in a lot of trouble for not having it.


----------

